# Prayor Request: BIL in ICU; wrecked on 4 whlr



## jboogerfinger

My Brother in Law, who is in his late 20's, Marine Corps vet; and is a father of a 3yr old son; wrecked on a 4 wheeler and is in the ICU in Harlingen. I got a call from my MIL while i was leaving work today, and knew something was wrong. She would never give any details, but said he was excpected to be OK, though had undergone brain surgery, and was still unconcious. This is my wife's baby brother (7 years younger) who manned up to being a father, while he was dating someone, and his ex girlfriend calls him and says, "guess what?, you have a 3 month old son". They tried to make it work, but it didn't, and he has loved being a dad ever since. Please pray for his recover. Amen.


----------



## fender bender

Prayers sent.


----------



## Titus Bass

Prayers sent.....


----------



## FISHNNUTT

Prayers sent for a full and speedy recovery
Sounds like a stand up guy!!


----------



## catchysumfishy

Dangit....Prayers sent! Chin up ....


----------



## RAYSOR

Prayers sent also.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

Heavenly Father,

Please be with JBF's brother-in-law. Restore him to full health after this injury and brain surgery. Let there be no lasting damage. Turn his eyes to Jesus for all his needs and daily guidance. Your mercy is everlasting. Praise to you for answered prayer, and for watching over this family.

In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


----------



## jfoster

Done


----------



## jboogerfinger

This is the person who needs our prayers. It does not look very good as of now. It has been a week, and he is still in a medically induced coma. I really don't know what is going to come of this. I feel so bad for my wife. This is her baby brother. She was like 7 when he was born, so she remembers every single moment of his life. Praise Jesus, and let the best come of this. Thanks for your prayers.

PS; these pics are only a couple months old.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

I feel so sorry and know I can do nothing but let our Lord have this one. I have lost some loved ones recenlty and it is horrible. Let your wife know we are here for her and will do what we can. I have nothing that will make this easier. Biggest thing is you better know damned good and well we are here to help ya'll any way possible. I speak for 2cool on this one as I know they will back us....


----------



## jboogerfinger

Dress Blues


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Just brought tears to my eyes with the last pic.


----------



## FISHNNUTT

Prayers are continuing


----------



## Bretticu$

Prayers sent for him and loved ones. Keep looking up!


----------



## dbarham

I know your pain my best friends been in ICU for 22 days prayers sent


----------



## fender bender

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Just brought tears to my eyes with the last pic.


X2 ,Prayers sent.


----------



## Reel Time

Prayers sent. Don't give up. Our Lord can do anything!


----------



## RammerJammer

*we believe with you*

Friend, we believe the Lord Jesus will answer your prayers,my brother recently came out of a similar situation.
don't lose your hope


----------



## dirtdobber

Prayers sent.


----------



## BOBBYG

Prayers Sent.


----------



## whistech

Prayers Sent.


----------



## portalto

Prayers going up!


----------



## Mad Mike

Prayers sent.


----------



## jboogerfinger

Got some good news. He is awake now (they removed the tubes and took him off sedatives) and is out of ICU. He remembers family and my wife said she could hear him joking a little with his friends when she talked to him on the phone. He will have to go through rehab and stuff, but sounds like he will make it fine. I honestly thought he was not gonna make it. Thanks for the prayers. Every moment from now on will truly feel like a gift.


----------



## tpool

Praise the Lord!


T-BONE


----------



## Reel Time

jboogerfinger said:


> Got some good news. He is awake now (they removed the tubes and took him off sedatives) and is out of ICU. He remembers family and my wife said she could hear him joking a little with his friends when she talked to him on the phone. He will have to go through rehab and stuff, but sounds like he will make it fine. I honestly thought he was not gonna make it. Thanks for the prayers. Every moment from now on will truly feel like a gift.


Best news I have heard all day. Praise God from whom all blessings flow!

Father, thank you that he is awake! We give you all the praise for this miracle. We thank you that he remembers everyone and that the tubes and sedatives are no longer necessary. Please continue to heal him and help him through the rehabiltation process. Bless him and his family as they go through this time together. We thank you for every day that you give us on earth and we pray that we will always remember what is important in life - family and friends. May we always live our lives in a way that will be pleasing to you. Thank you again for answered prayers.
Amen.


----------



## ShallowSport24

Great news, prayer sent


----------



## ChickFilet

Fantastic news.


----------

